# My Makeup Porn...LOL



## jenjunsan (Mar 26, 2006)

Sorry about the big pictures.  I just started using MAC in May of 2005, so that is why I have so much of other brands.  Hopefully one of these days I’ll have a gigantic MAC stash like everyone else here.  I just realized I forgot to take a picture of my fluidlines, powerpoints, foundations and powders…oh well.  This does not include items in my swap/sell thread which can be found here: http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=42603

So, on with the show….

This is all my MAC brushes:










These are my non-MAC brushes:










Other brush sets:






MAC pigments full size and samples:






MAC lipsticks:






Non MAC lipsticks:






MAC lipglosses:






Non MAC lipglosses:










MAC Iridescent Loose Powders, Mineralize Skinfinishes and Pearlizers:






Non MAC Face Stuff:






MAC Blushes:










Non MAC Blushes:






MAC TLCs:






Non MAC lip stuff:






MAC eyeshadows, quads and palettes:





















MAC palette filled with Urban Decay shadows:






Non MAC shadows:






Non MAC pigments:






MAC palettes:










Too Faced Quickie Chronicles (all volumes to date…lol):






Non MAC palettes:














Most of my backups:






And I think that is pretty much it…..don’t get me started on my LUSH stash, etailer bath and body stuff, and perfumes!…..LOL  Of course, it isn’t so funny when I think that I probably could have darn near paid off my car with this stuff!


----------



## aznsmurfy (Mar 26, 2006)

dang that is an AMAZING stash! i luv it all!!


----------



## pinkiestarlet (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm so jealous!! i want it all


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 26, 2006)

Lovely collection.


----------



## Mirtilla (Mar 26, 2006)

OMG Amazing collection! :


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 26, 2006)

great collection.


----------



## Pink_minx (Mar 26, 2006)

you really have a nice collection!


----------



## jess98765 (Mar 26, 2006)

damn girl, you have one great collection! all this since last year only??? *gasps*!


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Mar 26, 2006)

Now thattttttts make up porn!!


----------



## xiahe (Mar 26, 2006)

that's a lot of makeup.  i'm jealous!

where are those HOPE e/s quads from?


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 26, 2006)

goodness! im in love! louisiana isn't too far from texas =)


----------



## sasha (Mar 26, 2006)

love looking at all your stuff!!


----------



## lover* (Mar 26, 2006)

ahh, the title says it all! gorgeous!


----------



## Vicky88 (Mar 26, 2006)

Awwwwwww, I love it all!


----------



## Brianne (Mar 26, 2006)

Very nice stash!!
I love the TF Quickie Chronicles.


----------



## jenjunsan (Mar 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xiahe* 
_that's a lot of makeup.  i'm jealous!

where are those HOPE e/s quads from?_

 
They were a LE edition for Loreal sometimes late last year I think....


----------



## LineausBH58 (Mar 26, 2006)

did you say you have back up!!?!?!?!??   haa haa great stuff.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love Sephora Midnight Palette.... I have two.... I like the Chorns. from Two Face


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 27, 2006)

wow.....does any of your other brushes compare to mac's?


----------



## flowerhead (Mar 27, 2006)

The blue eyeshadow on the 5th Too faced pallete is perfection
What's it like?


----------



## jenjunsan (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_wow.....does any of your other brushes compare to mac's?_

 

I would probably say Smashbox's are the closest, but alot of MAC's are a little cheaper.  I tend to reach for my MAC first.


----------



## jenjunsan (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 
_The blue eyeshadow on the 5th Too faced pallete is perfection
What's it like?_

 
I'm not sure which one you are referring to.  Can you explain exactly which palette?


----------



## fairytale22 (Mar 27, 2006)

I have never seen one like it! WOOOW. *can't stop staring*


----------



## simar (Mar 27, 2006)

woww amazing collection!! I LOVE ALL ur lippies!


----------



## jenjunsan (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey guys, I finally adjusted the pictures so that they aren't so big and you can actually see them!


----------



## LuvBeMac (Mar 28, 2006)

nice collection!!


----------



## wiffa (Mar 28, 2006)

Awesome collection! Your blushes look so pretty!


----------



## professionaltart (Mar 28, 2006)

oooh i love the clinique breast cancer blush....or shimmer powder! whatever it is!


----------



## chilidog (Mar 28, 2006)

Our blush palletes look exactly the same


----------



## XoXo (Mar 29, 2006)

amazing collection


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Mar 30, 2006)

Incredible collection-fantastic colours! i want your quickie palettes!!!


----------



## Gloriamgo (Apr 1, 2006)

what blushes are in the pallette with what looks like trace gold?  more specifically the ones on the bottom...i like them


----------



## jenjunsan (Apr 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Gloriamgo* 
_what blushes are in the pallette with what looks like trace gold?  more specifically the ones on the bottom...i like them_

 

Hi!  The picture can out a tad dark, but the bottom ones are Prism, Peachykeen and Shy Angel.


----------



## Blush (Apr 6, 2006)

Oh my God, how do you do to use anything up???


----------



## mjacqueline (Apr 6, 2006)

Wow! Thats some stash girl!


----------



## jenjunsan (Apr 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blush* 
_Oh my God, how do you do to use anything up??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't!  That's the problem!  So, I've been selling a bit of it off.  I started feeling guilty about having so much and knowing I'll never use it!  I've turned my obsession to bath and body stuff for the moment, but at least that stuff gets used up!


----------



## mandirigma (Apr 7, 2006)

DROOL. your collection rocks.

what pearlizers do you have? i love!


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 9, 2006)

how do you store all that delicious booty?! i nearly started to drool when I saw those palettes...


----------



## yam900 (Apr 9, 2006)

I didnt know you could put Urban Decay eyeshadows in Mac Palattes.  That could solve a lot of my storage problems.  Thanks.


----------



## jenjunsan (Apr 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mandirigma* 
_DROOL. your collection rocks.

what pearlizers do you have? i love!_

 
In the picture they are left to right:
Opulent, Hundred Degrees, a pearlizer jar filled with all girl pigment, and Pearlette


----------



## jenjunsan (Apr 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_how do you store all that delicious booty?! i nearly started to drool when I saw those palettes..._

 
Mostly in those pastic stackable drawers from Target.  I'm really trying to get my husband to buy me one of those beautiful antique vanity dressers with the big round mirror and drawers on each side!


----------



## Joke (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm absolutely in love with your collection!
MAC and non MAC!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 21, 2006)

Man!  That is a lot of stuff!  I love your MAC, of course.  Gorgeous Stila and Too Faced makeup!  Thanks for the porn, tee hee hee!  Very nice collection!


----------



## AprilBomb (May 5, 2006)

That is outrageous in the best possible way!  
And I hope you get your vanity table, that's my dream too!


----------



## unicorns (May 10, 2006)

Wow, it looks like you don't even use most of that.
GIMME. 
O_O


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 8, 2006)

what are these colors?


----------



## bottleblack (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm pretty sure #4 is Buff-de-Buff from the Warm Eye palette. 

Very nice collection - you've got a good bit of high end makeup there!


----------



## umsaeed77 (Jun 9, 2006)

VERY NICE COLLECTION


----------

